# Motorcycle



## johnthe bear (Apr 3, 2012)

Can anyone tell me where I can BUY not rent or hire a motorcycle not a scooter.I have tried Google but It's not helpful in fact It's no use at all.:confused2:
I am looking for a YAMAHA 125cc.


----------



## jonmlb748 (Oct 30, 2011)

Yamaha motorcycle shop


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

johnthe bear said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can BUY not rent or hire a motorcycle not a scooter.I have tried Google but It's not helpful in fact It's no use at all.:confused2:
> I am looking for a YAMAHA 125cc.


Yamaha Motors MotoMercado Fuengirola Torromolinos Marbella


----------



## johnthe bear (Apr 3, 2012)

johnthe bear said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can BUY not rent or hire a motorcycle not a scooter.I have tried Google but It's not helpful in fact It's no use at all.:confused2:
> I am looking for a YAMAHA 125cc.



Any shops in COSTA DEL SOL ie Torremolinos,Malaga,Marbella,Benalmadena,would be helpful.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

johnthe bear said:


> Any shops in COSTA DEL SOL ie Torremolinos,Malaga,Marbella,Benalmadena,would be helpful.


look at the link I posted...................


----------



## johnthe bear (Apr 3, 2012)

Perfect Thanx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

johnthe bear said:


> Perfect Thanx


good old google


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

segundamano .es: anuncios gratis para comprar y vender. Compraventa de pisos, coches, portátiles, móviles.
Plenty of bikes for sale on there, private & dealers.


----------



## johnthe bear (Apr 3, 2012)

MacRov said:


> segundamano .es: anuncios gratis para comprar y vender. Compraventa de pisos, coches, portátiles, móviles.
> Plenty of bikes for sale on there, private & dealers.


Thanks I have located a Yamaha dealer in Marbella and will be riding it soon..


----------



## johnthe bear (Apr 3, 2012)

Anyone wanting to buy a Motorcycle should visit ORTIZ MOTOS in Marbella 29600 They speak good English and know there stuff.If you dont see what you want they will get it,good prices as well.


----------

